# Getting hair off antler mounts



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

We have 3 or 4 sets of antlers that we've had sitting around for a couple years. We were wanting to mount them on boards, but we just haven't gotten around to doing it. They still have the hair on the top of the skull, so what would be the easiest way to get it off? We've tried peeling it off but its on there pretty good. All help is appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Soak them and then get to work...


----------

